# The best free web hosting on the planet!



## nagarjun_424 (May 4, 2006)

Hi guys!

Here is a cool web hosting provider! Its completely free. You get a sub-domain like username.1.page.tl.

Here are the features:
1. 1GB free web space.
2. Unlimited traffic.
3. PHP
4. MySQL
5. FTP

Here is the link: *www.webhoster4free.com

Its awesome.


----------



## montsa007 (May 5, 2006)

if its true then really thanks else also thanks 4 a new site lolz


----------



## mail2and (May 5, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> With unlimited Traffic surely they wont last long.



Second that

Look at the site. Looks a free web hosting template.


----------



## Chirag (May 5, 2006)

Their subdomain name sucks. username.1.page.tl


----------



## nagarjun_424 (May 5, 2006)

Who cares if their sub domain sucks? Just make a free .co.nr or .tk account and redirect it to this website! Besides, I dont think they will just shut down their system. They have had domains for free for ages. This is just an addition to their service.


----------



## Chirag (May 6, 2006)

@nagarjun- I care for the sub-domain name. I signde-up for co.nr long time back. When i visited my site using co.nr it never showed the no. of visiotrs signed-in. It showed them as guests. That is why I care for sub-domain name.


----------



## mail2and (May 6, 2006)

chirag said:
			
		

> @nagarjun- I care for the sub-domain name. I signde-up for co.nr long time back. When i visited my site using co.nr it never showed the no. of visiotrs signed-in. It showed them as guests. That is why I care for sub-domain name.



Lol.

Then go buy a domain. It isn't that expensive.


----------



## aryayush (May 6, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Lol.
> 
> Then go buy a domain. It isn't that expensive.


Yeah, I bought one. It cost me just Rs. 350 for one year and you can probably get it even cheaper.
If you can buy online, buy it from GoDaddy.com at very very low prices.
However, I think this hosting service, like all other free hosts, won't last long.


----------



## mail2and (May 6, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Yeah, I bought one. It cost me just Rs. 350 for one year and you can probably get it even cheaper.
> If you can buy online, buy it from GoDaddy.com at very very low prices.
> However, I think this hosting service, like all other free hosts, won't last long.



I agree with you. Providing un-limited bandwidth isn't feasible unless he has very deep pockets and can sustain losses for quite a bit


----------



## jamyang312 (May 8, 2006)

it won't survive for long if everyone uses it!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2006)

well here u go... service is down and gone for ever... 



			
				Email said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> we had to stop our service webhoster4free.com, so please download your data to upload it to another hoster ;-(
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah , its gone forever.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 7, 2006)

poor cpas
all money gone in name of *free*


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 7, 2006)

those @$$#0!E$ , i wasted 3 hrs to create a site and no itz all over . Why the f*** sd they give into something they cant successfully do. Is there anyway to sue them no matter whether they are free or not.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 7, 2006)

No, it's all accounted for in the fine print that you have to accept. 
I emphatise with you but I have already suffered the unreliability of too many free hosts in the past to have enough sense to steer clear of them now. If you are serious about a site and have a credit card, buy hosting from GoDaddy.com. They offer quality hosting at dirt cheap prices (now guys please do not start flaming me saying that I am promoting them).


----------



## manas (Jun 7, 2006)

Its gone and for good.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi friends
I think Bravenet is the best one around. It offers a variety of features such as guestbook, forum, chat etc. even for free accounts. Just make a '.tk' domain for free and redirect it to bravenet. Its cool. Try it out.


----------



## adit_sen (Jun 8, 2006)

Well just got an email from webhoster4free sayin dat it has shut down.

So much for the best free web hosting on the planet.

peace..
aditya


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 8, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> i wasted 3 hrs to create a site and no itz all over . Why the f*** sd they give into something they cant successfully do.



i think u pressed "*I agree*" and where it was writen they have right to withdrwan the service at any point, without any prior notice... lol.. but they r givng time to back it up, so switch to any other service like 50webs or bravvenet... there are many


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 8, 2006)

they have stopped service as already expected by many.


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 18, 2006)

*Freewebs* is really good one.
Fast too.


----------



## iMav (Jun 19, 2006)

try cybertoad.net


----------



## bitspirit (Jun 20, 2006)

The Site has closed down.

 Rgds,

 Bitspirit


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 21, 2006)

try zeeblo.com
its the best


----------

